# Sweet little Bitsy



## slavetoabunny (Jun 2, 2008)

I am so heartbroken today. My foster bunny, Bitsy, went in for surgery for an abcess in her jaw caused by her "train wreck" teeth (quote from vet). She made it all the way through her 1 1/2 hour surgery when her heart stopped. The vet tried to bring her back, but she was gone.

Bitsy was a happy bunny. She loved her run time. She ran around exploring everything, gave us lots of happy binkies, and cuddled with me. In spite of her bad teeth, she actually ate like a piggie.

I take comfort in knowing that she spent her last 8 weeks on earth knowing lots of love and just getting to be a carefree bunny. At least she didn't die in pain in a cramped, filthy cage.

Bitsy leaves behind four 10 week old babies. :rip:Itsy Bitsy.

:bigtears:


----------



## naturestee (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm so sorry. What a horrible thing to happen. 

Binky free, Bitsy.

:sad:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jun 2, 2008)

Oh no  I'm so sorry! I'm glad he had some love before he went tho.. that's always a good thing to remember!


----------



## Alexah (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss, but am grateful that she was able to live in peace and feel love before her passing.

RIP Bitsy. You were loved and will be missed.


----------



## BSAR (Jun 2, 2008)

That is so sad, those sweet babies. I am sorry for your loss.:cry4:

Binky free at the :rainbow:Bridge Bitsy. You will be missed much.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jun 3, 2008)

Oh no, hon, I'm so sorry, that's terrible. Poor thing.


----------



## seniorcats (Jun 3, 2008)

I am so sorry Bitsy passed away. She sounds like a real sweet heart. I too am glad she had a nice foster before she passed.


----------



## Marietta (Jun 3, 2008)

Oh, Patti, I'm sorry for your foster bun. At least, she didn't suffer and passed on peacefully whilst under anaesthesia. I'm sure that her babies are in good, lovable hands under your care.

RIP, little Bitsy:rainbow:

Marietta


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Jun 3, 2008)

I'm so sorry about Bitsy. She knew love because of you, Patti. Thank you for giving her that chance!

Just too many of our dear sweet bunnies going to the Bridge. :cry1:


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jun 3, 2008)

I'm so sorry... what a horrible thing to happen... I'm so glad you fostered her though and that her last weeks were happy ones. Hugs to you! :hug:

Rest in peace, Bitsy 
:rainbow:

Jen xx


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jun 3, 2008)

Thank you everyone. I just keep telling myself that I did everything humanly possible for her. My vet is so great - she only charged $112 for the surgery plus $45 for the cremation. I was expecting an enormous bill.


----------



## Haley (Jun 3, 2008)

Patti, I am so sorry to hear this terrible news. 

Every time I have to visit my vet dentist for one of the boys to have surgery he always warns me of the dangers involved in anesthetizing them, especially bc dental surgery can be lengthy.

I know its probably not much comfort, but at least she got to be so loved and cared for during her time with you. I remember when I lost Simon after fostering him. The vethad kept him for a few days and we thought he was doing well, but then she called me to tell me he passed andI just broke down. Its so difficult because you feel so helpless and wish there was more you could have done. But the truth is they are so lucky to get to even have a chance at an amazing life that wouldnt happen without our help. 

I know shes in a better place now. Rest in peace little one :bunnyangel2:


----------



## juliew19673 (Jun 3, 2008)

Poor Bitsey... Sorry to hear about her and hope her babies are not to lonely with out her.. RIP Bitsey!


----------



## tort (Jun 3, 2008)

I am sorry for your loss. It's never an easy thing. Our prayers and thoughts are with you.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jun 3, 2008)

*Haley wrote: *


> I know its probably not much comfort, but at least she got to be so loved and cared for during her time with you. I remember when I lost Simon after fostering him. The vethad kept him for a few days and we thought he was doing well, but then she called me to tell me he passed andI just broke down. Its so difficult because you feel so helpless and wish there was more you could have done. But the truth is they are so lucky to get to even have a chance at an amazing life that wouldnt happen without our help.


Thank you Haley. I think this is especially hard for me because this is the first foster I have lost. I only knew this sweetheart for 8 weeks, but I became so attached to her. It's one thing if they leave you to go to a great home. Even though I am attached to them, I can be at peace with letting them go.


----------



## LuvaBun (Jun 4, 2008)

I'm so sorry Patti. I can understand how hard this must be for you. But *i*tsey got to know love and happiness in those last weeks, and you should be proud of yourself for that!

Jan


----------



## tonyshuman (Jun 4, 2008)

What a sad ending to the life of a bunny that deserved more. Thanks to you, though, she did know love and happiness in her time with you. Binky free, Bitsy.
:rainbow:


----------



## bunbunbinkie (Jun 4, 2008)

Oh No! Poor Bitsy... what a little sweetie pie:cry4:Thank goodness she got to know what "real" humans were like, and got to experience your loving home.

I am so very sorry.

Binkie free, Bitsy girl...and don't worry...your babies are in great hands!ink iris::rainbow:


----------



## Leader of the Pack (Jun 4, 2008)

I am so sorry to read that you too have suffered a loss. I've been here such a short time, but anyone that opens their heart and home to a needy baby deserves a special place in heaven themselves in my opinion.

You and your family are in our thoughts and prayers...

Terri


----------



## cheryl (Jun 6, 2008)

Aww i'm sorry Patti...i haven't been here for a while and i'm just catching up with everything now....I know Bitsy had it good with you though,at lease she got to know what love and affection was from you.

Rest in peace sweet one

Cheryl


----------

